# Night time shooting - wildlife specific



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok I would be gratefull for any advice and experiences people have had with this, since I recently got a quick chance to try this out and did make a little bit of a mess of it first time around - I have worked out where some of my mistakes have been, but would like to know more!

Here are my early first attempts:






f2.8, ISO 100, 1/8sec, flash used, manual mode.
link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3535/3229402197_4f7985f592_o.jpg

Well I used a wide aperture due to the darkness. A friend was holding the flashlight which I originally thought would provide enough light to help get a good exposure - however it was clear even from a review on the back of the camera that it was not helping much with the shot. I also should add that I was unable to get my flash unit auto focusing assist beam for dark shooting to work.





f2.8, ISO 100, 1/4sec, flash fired, manual mode.
link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3433/3230253264_8f30a9caf7_o.jpg





f2.8, ISO 100, 1/4sec, flash fired, manual mode.
link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3096/3229403253_3b8bc023f1_o.jpg

These next two shots I took with the flashlight off - using the flash auto adjustment feature to fire the flash (manually) once before for the flash to detect the needed amount for a good exposure and then pressed the shutter button to take the shot and thus also fire the flash at those settings.
This has worked well - far better than I thought - and the results are good. I could have spent far longer shooting the little guy, but after being spotted by the husky on a walk (which alerted me to his presence) and then being flashed by not only a torch, but 2 flashes (my friend with a bridge camera - and working AF assist beam ) I thought that by now he had had enough so we left him in peace.

Any comments, crits and advice welcome - thanks


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 30, 2008)

I think they're great. No "mistakes" of any great significance. You just need to convince the little bugger to pose for you.   They're all pretty centered. In this particular case without emotional or storytelling poses I guess someone could call that a mistake... but it's probably only obvious because your subject wasn't cooperating. 

I found one way (with some animals) it get an interesting reaction is to do a super faint through-the-teeth whistling sound.  The kind that drive dogs nuts with the perked ears and the searching for the source of the sound. I dunno about that little guy but many animals will stop dead, raise their head and look around long enough (usually) to get a shot or two.


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip 
This was a first attempt so I was a little more interested in just getting a good expsure and sharpness on him than focusing on his details - I could have stayed longer for a better pose, but I thought that I had flashed him enough.


----------



## Markw (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahh, hedgehogs!  I love the little buggars.  Great series.

Mark


----------

